# IM PAINTING IN SEATTLE 206 888 5508



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

GOT TO MY PAGE AND ADD ME IF YOU HAVE ONE AND CHECK OUT SOME OF THIS YEARS WORK! IVE SHOT OVER 350 CARS THIS YEAR AND IM IN THE BOOTH RIGHT NOW!


myspace.com/teecustoms206 :biggrin: 










































































JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED AND WE CAN HOOK IT UP OK


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

looks good


----------



## Big Reazon (Oct 13, 2006)

Aye boss how much you charge to do my car? I got the dents pulled out enough so That they are ready for filler I want to paint the whole car blue. I will take everything so that It will be easier. http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2601171


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice Elco! It just depends on how much you wanna spend. I can do it all: single stage, Base/Clear. tri-stage and candy. i think you hit me up before but we never talked. Right now im doin same day or next day service 1/2 up front! :0


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Heres some more























































I will keep posting pics if yall want me to ok :biggrin: Ive got a ton! :0


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

nice work


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

hell yea keep em comin, looks like you do good work!


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks! I really love spraying stuff! I kinda sucks that its so rainy here! People only work on their cars a couple months a year because our summer is so short you know. Im working on getting my own spot to spray. Its already started raining and probably will untill April/May! Here are a couple more!
















































Ive been shooting all types of vehicles! Old schools to '08 ill keep em comin! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

I wanna work on getting some indoor venues for some fall and winter carshows in Seattle for the city to stay motivated to pimp rides all year! This summer was garbage! I didnt see not one car swangin any donuts anywhere! Im into muscle cars so thats how i get down! donuts n figure 8's all day!!!


This one is real pimpish










tu-tone





































wanna see more? :cheesy:


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

yup...we wanna see em all


----------



## Big Reazon (Oct 13, 2006)

DOUGHNUTS check your pm's.


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

check out the monte!















































WHATCHA THINK? :biggrin: THIS ONE HAS ABOUT 4 COATS OF CLEAR. :0 WASNT EVEN BUFFED :0


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

IF YOU GOT IT I WILL SPRAY IT! GET AT ME !!1 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

EXPO - BASE/ CLEAR + JAMBS, ENGINE COMPARTMENT JAMBS AND TAILGATE JAMB :biggrin: 




























LOOKS PRETTY GOOD HUH? :0 GET AT ME SEATTLE LETS GET IT POPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

HERE ARE MINE 72 CUTLASS AND 73 K-5 2WD FULLY CONVERTIBLE. MY IM DOING THE 91 CONVERSION RIGHT NOW.























































I STILL HAVE TO MAKE MY CUTS FOR THE 91 HOOD AND COWL BUT IM ALMOST FINISHED! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Whats the prices like???


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

DAM NICE WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

looks like you know how to pull the trigger, so nice job! but where are all the R&I's at???? being a painter myself i hate nothing more than masking door handles, mirrors, lights, etc etc, obvioulsy there are things you have to mask sometimes, but door handles and mirrors, thats maaco shit, no offence homie.


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Oct 2 2007, 10:32 PM~8920821
> *looks like you know how to pull the trigger, so nice job! but where are all the R&I's at???? being a painter myself i hate nothing more than masking door handles, mirrors, lights, etc etc, obvioulsy there are things you have to mask sometimes, but door handles and mirrors, thats maaco shit, no offence homie.
> *


You should've left it at nice job...you always got somethin bad to say to other painters. Your a Hater, but uh...no offense


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelKing_@Oct 3 2007, 01:28 AM~8921878
> *You should've left it at nice job...you always got somethin bad to say to other painters. Your a Hater, but uh...no offense
> *


R&I's are NOT a painters job, therefore i wouldn't be hating on him, its the bodymans job!!! he most likely has no choice but to mask them up, thats why i said he does a NICE JOB at pulling the trigger.


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 2 2007, 09:11 PM~8920124
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I Maaco shit huh?! I just give the people what the want. If someone only has 500 bucks and wants a single stage P.J. im doin it and getting my money! If im shooting something that its not a big problem to remove those parts - no problem. But im also a master at masking so its really nothin! You will not see any over or under masking on my joints! All this time in the booth on the gun - Is there a question about my skill- I DONT THINK SO! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH! ALL LOVE BABY - ALL LOVE!! :thumbsup: HERES MORE :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHNUTS_@Oct 4 2007, 04:57 PM~8933995
> *ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH! ALL LOVE BABY - ALL LOVE!!  :thumbsup:  HERES MORE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Paint jobs look good. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

THIS ONES CALLED PORNSTAR PINK - PINK METALLIC WITH PURPLE FLOP











































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

you got skillz homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2007, 01:28 PM~8916961
> *Whats the prices like???
> *


????


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

from one painter to another...........




i give mad props to you bro..........no hatin over here


that is some clean ass work.......



oh and i agree with the masking part if you can do it clean and they don't wanna pay you for removing parts then mask em up and shoot it.........


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHNUTS_@Oct 4 2007, 07:06 PM~8934077
> *THIS ONES CALLED PORNSTAR PINK - PINK METALLIC WITH PURPLE FLOP
> 
> 
> ...


that shit's niceee.... is tht just a metallic pink with a purple pearl over? or is it the actual base that nice?... i would like to try this color on my sisters car.


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

more pics. NICE WORK


----------



## GR33NSTAH (Sep 14, 2007)

I must say you have some very immaculate paint work, I wish i knew how to do that i was looking for a apprencetice to learn myself but i just moved here, anyways i was curious how much for something to match this color?...looking to get my 88 painted...










thanks


----------



## GR33NSTAH (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GR33NSTAH_@Oct 7 2007, 02:01 PM~8948099
> *I must say you have some very immaculate paint work, I wish i knew how to do that i was looking for a apprencetice to learn myself but i just moved here, anyways i was curious how much for something to match this color?...looking to get my 88 painted one of these colors..a green with gold flake over a gold base...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GR33NSTAH_@Oct 7 2007, 03:01 PM~8948099
> *I must say you have some very immaculate paint work, I wish i knew how to do that i was looking for a apprencetice to learn myself but i just moved here, anyways i was curious how much for something to match this color?...looking to get my 88 painted...
> 
> 
> ...



NO PROBLEM! i GOT YOUR MESSAGE TOO I JUST HAVENT HITCHA BACK BUT I CAN MIX THAT UP NO PROB! JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANNA DO IT~! I WILL CALL YOU TONITE OK AND WE CAN TALK! wHAT DO YOU NEED ? ~ JAMBS, TRUNK AND UNDER HOOD? BASE/CLEAR OR SINGLE? :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

nice work homie.


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks bro :biggrin: Im still in the booth putting out platinum paints! Big numbers! I shot 18 this week :0


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

WHERE YOU WORKIN AT THATS A DAY JOB FOR YA? I WANT TO LEARN I CAN MASK MY ASS OFF AND I KNOW I CAN CRUSH SOME PATTERNS AND ALL KINDS OF SHIT I JUS NEED SOMEWHERE TO START,, YO YA COME OUT TO THE MIDWEST AT ALL?
IM IN OHIO
YA SHITS HARD FUCK THA HATERS :uh: :uh:


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Whats good Regals mobb? Im in the 206. I got started when i was about 20. I just looked through the newspaper and went to a production paint shop and got hired as a sander and kept working then learned to mask, then started spraying primer, the painting. Just apply to shops around your area. Be confident and go get it! This shits not hard at all bro!! :biggrin: Anyone can do anything with practice! Just get someone to put you in a shop and learn all you can! I have alot to learn. Like true flame is my next - That shits off the hook! Get me back :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

HERE ARE A COUPLE FROM THIS WEEK! :biggrin: 














































JUST A FEW I WILL POST SOME MORE!


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

lookin good


----------



## g-bodys-n-llacs (Sep 11, 2006)

what is the color on that blue monte? thats close to the color i have been looking for. too bad you are not close, shit looks sick. good work!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHNUTS_@Sep 30 2007, 12:16 PM~8900928
> *GOT TO MY PAGE AND ADD ME IF YOU HAVE ONE AND CHECK OUT SOME OF THIS YEARS WORK! IVE SHOT OVER 350 CARS THIS YEAR AND IM IN THE BOOTH RIGHT NOW!
> myspace.com/teecustoms206          :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Hmmm this one looks familiar!


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Oct 26 2007, 09:52 AM~9088806
> *Hmmm this one looks familiar!
> *


yep this car is in seattle I think ive never seen it on the road but im trying to see the owner again to see if i can get some switches on something! you know this guy?


----------



## BIGCHEVY206 (Nov 25, 2002)

how much did you charge that guy. you can pm me if you don't wanna put it out there. I have seen it out there


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

nice work! paint looks real wet!


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHNUTS_@Oct 2 2007, 12:23 AM~8913755
> *check out the monte!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 im diggin this color right here,  i also see the two tone scrape :cheesy: nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

post more of the blue monte :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

SORRY I HAVENT BEEN ON TOO OFTEN! IVE BEEN HAVING SOME COMPUTER PROBLEMS BUT I AM STILL SPRAYING AND HAVE MORE PICS TO COME :biggrin: KEEP LOOKIN OK!


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHNUTS_@Sep 30 2007, 04:19 PM~8901748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Blue on that VW Golf (I think), do you remember the details of the paintjob??


----------



## dshot1986 (Nov 23, 2007)

what are the prices lookin like your work looks good hit me back and let me know


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Nov 23 2007, 03:59 PM~9289049
> *Nice Blue on that VW Golf (I think), do you remember the details of the paintjob??
> *


I dont remember what the color was called but it is a BMW color with metallic for sure. It looked really good. I can lay the single stage paints out SMOOOOOTH huh? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

SORRY FOR NOT BEING ON FELLAS :uh: BEEN WORKING ALOT HERES SOME MORE

snomoblie cover





































with clear


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## dshot1986 (Nov 23, 2007)

Your work is tight I'm lookin to get sprayed in about a month or so I'm going to get at you fa sho if the price is right


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

WE KICK IT IN SEATTLE - YOU CANT WORK ALL THE TIME HUH :biggrin: I STAY WITH SOM HENNY











JUNEBUGG AND CAL - I SPARAYED THAT JOINT TOO. I THINK I POSTED IT EARLIER


















ME IN FRONT, LAMAR, CED , JUNE , SHAE, T.T AND T LEE

I GOT MORE KICKIN PICS TOO!


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

I can hardly believe that Blue Golf is a Single-Stage. You spray in a garage or a fancy booth?? Nice work, man...


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

IM SPRAYING A BRAND NEW BOOTH ITS ABOUT 8 MONTHS OLD I HAVE PICS! ITS COOL! SEMI DOWN DRAFT WITH A BAKE ATTATCHED!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGCHEVY206_@Oct 26 2007, 09:48 PM~9093307
> *how much did you charge that guy. you can pm me if you don't wanna put it out there. I have seen it  out there
> *


X2


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Prices man.


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

All the prices just depend on what you want chaknow? And what kinda car. I have some real good deals though and believe me dont trip off the price because they will be WETT WETT! buff em for days!! - CHING- :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

heres more


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn tee its nice to see ya in here,ya sprayin some really nice work homie,when its time i may have to come see ya with the olds....


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice work! Wish I was in Seattle. 
I really like the green monte on the first page, do you know what color that is?


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 19 2007, 01:26 PM~9485126
> *damn tee its nice to see ya in here,ya sprayin some really nice work homie,when its time i may have to come see ya with the olds....
> *


THANKS BRO! IM JUST WORKING ALOT THROUGH THIS FALL AND WINTER AND TRYING TO GET MY NAME OUT THERE SO THAT NEXT SPRING/SUMMER PEOPLE WILL COME FUCK WITH ME ON THIS PAINT YA KNOW? DONT WORRY - I GOTCHA IF YOU WANNA BRING YOUR WHIP THROUGH! FEEL FREE TO POST SOME PICS OF YOUR WHIP AND WHAT YOU WANNA DO TO IT OK? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Dec 20 2007, 09:27 AM~9491846
> *Nice work! Wish I was in Seattle.
> I really like the green monte on the first page, do you know what color that is?
> *


THAT M.C. WAS A DARK GREEN METALLIC - A JAG COLOR I THINK. I SHOT THAT IN LIKE MAY SO I DONT REALLY REMEMBER BUT I KNOW IT WAS A SINGLE STAGE. IVE GOTTEN EVEN BETTER WITH MY SINGLE-STAGE PAINTS NOW I CAN LAY'EM OUT OH SO SMOOTH. SOMTIMES THEY LOOK LIKE BASE/CLEAR! :biggrin: 

THANKS FOR THE LOVE BRO :biggrin: APPRECIATE IT!


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

post pics of your whips and i can give you some input or ideas that i have to maybe help with some of yours ok :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

60's impala rag body belly jambs trunk firewall under hood and trunk base clear how much?????


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

i just sentcha a meesage bro!


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

HERE GOES SOME MORE!


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

:biggrin: IF YOUR IN MY AREA GET WITH ME :biggrin: IW ILL HAVE YOUR SHIT WETT FOR THE SPRING AND SUMMER


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHNUTS_@Dec 29 2007, 11:12 PM~9563088
> *i just sentcha a meesage bro!
> *


I only got one and i replied to it but havent heard back yet???


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHNUTS_@Dec 19 2007, 11:56 AM~9484475
> *heres more
> 
> 
> ...


u dont R&I anything off the cars?? moldings, antenna, handles, etc. so do u guarantee it wont peel off in a few months??


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

i do - if they wanna pay for that! Im in a production shop. I putting out really good pj's through here. For my jobs that come for me - FOR ME, yes i do remove all of that stuff!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHNUTS_@Jan 11 2008, 03:26 PM~9669799
> *i do - if they wanna pay for that! Im in a production shop. I putting out really good pj's through here. For my jobs that come for me - FOR ME, yes i do remove all of that stuff!
> *


  i fully understand that man, im in the same business.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## Hoopallday83 (Sep 17, 2007)

NICE WORK HOMIE... VERY NICE


----------



## Emerald (Mar 26, 2007)

Where are you shootin out of? whats your schedule like R'now?


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE LOVE FAMILY! :biggrin: HERE GOES SOMEMORE!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

do you do lowrider bikes???? patterns??


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

i do patterns but really have no time. not alot of people here rock patterns so...
as for bikes i sure can and will and do. my oldest son is 10 now and i wanna get him into spraying probbly starting with bikes and small stuff on a little detail gun.


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> THIS ONES CALLED PORNSTAR PINK - PINK METALLIC WITH PURPLE FLOP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

OK OK!! :biggrin: IVE BEEN GONE FOR A SEC BUT IM BACK NOW!! HIT ME UP FOR SPRAYS!!
206 360 250 WASSUP??!! COME GET WET FOR THE SPRING AND SUMMER!!


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHNUTS_@Oct 2 2007, 01:52 AM~8913849
> *HERE ARE MINE 72 CUTLASS AND 73 K-5 2WD FULLY CONVERTIBLE. MY IM DOING THE 91 CONVERSION RIGHT NOW.
> 
> 
> ...





WOW! LOOKING BACK... :wow: I WRECKED THAT RED CUTTY IN THE SNOW AND SOLD MY FULLY! I FUCKIN REGRET SELLING THAT TRUCK SHIT!! IM GONNA FIND ANOTHER ONE THOUGH!! HERES WHAT IM WORKIN ON NOW!!


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a whole buncha new pics of recently shot cars i just got kinda tired of posting em all day! I wiil add some this eve :biggrin:


----------

